# What Colour Theraband Do You Use? (Flatbands)



## gamekeeper john

*what colour theraband do you use? (flatbands)*​
*what coulour theraband do you use / prefere?*

theraband GOLD (max)24362.15%theraband SILVER (super heavy)348.70%theraband BLACK (special heavy)5915.09%theraband BLUE (extra heavy)307.67%theraband GREEN (heavy)112.81%theraband RED (medium)82.05%theraband YELLOW (thin)61.53%


----------



## gamekeeper john

hello







please can you answer the poll to let me know which colour theraband you use / prefere, you may sellect more than one answer if you wish, the reason i am asking is because i am going to open another ebay acount up soon that will just be for theraband products, i have a supplier of bulk 50m rolls of every colour, i will be selling 1m, 3m, 5m, & 10m lengths of all coulours, i'm not sure what the prices will be yet but i can garuntee they WILL be the cheapest on ebay, i'm sure this will be great for the slingshot comunity has i will always have every colour in any length ready for immediate dispatch at a very reasonable price, many thanks -- gamekeeper john


----------



## Gwilym

Hey John not sure if you have a decent source but I'm also interested in green theratube as well as any other equivalent tubes.


----------



## gamekeeper john

Gwilym said:


> Hey John not sure if you have a decent source but I'm also interested in green theratube as well as any other equivalent tubes.


 thanks, i plan to get a wide range of theraband together, the reason i am doing it is because i went to get some theraband blue of ebay and there wasn't any! also there wasnt any silver! if people only want a meter or so they have to buy a 5m roll, i might even do a selection of a meter of each or somthing, if all go's well i will have all the colours available and tubes aswell in the near future, yes i will probaly get the green in aswell, thanks john


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

You couldn't find any silver? That's my fave at the mo, but I'll be buying some gold next time I think (it's been a while) I'm down to my last quarter in my roll, won't be long.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Great John, I'm looking forward to seeing. I usually get gold thera from ebay. Let me know, I'll buy them from you. Cheers. Bob


----------



## NoSugarRob

used gold and black. think black was my fave (shooting 9.5mm steel) but its short life meant gold was the better choice for me (better value for money)


----------



## GameKeeper

Gold and silver work best for me







I didnt used thera tubes yet but like to try some day


----------



## gamekeeper john

O.K. then here is the price list,

1m x 14cm of theraband gold = £6.99 
1m x 14cm of theraband silver = £5.99
1m x 14cm of theraband black = £4.99
1m x 14cm of theraband blue = £4.49

5m x 14cm of theraband gold = £26.99
5m x 14cm of theraband silver = £23.99
5m x 14cm of theraband black = £20.99
5m x 14cm of theraband blue = £18.99

there will be a small postage charge of £1.99 via first class post & £0.99p via second class post, international buyers will be charged £1.99 via airmail, also i would like to point out that this theraband will be ready for immediate dispatch,

i am also trying to get hold of some latex which i would like to start suplying people with, but i would like to point out that i would NOT ship the latex to the U.S.A. because thats tex's turf.

hopefully i will have this all set up within a week or to with a different ebay acount, i will get a banner link made to put on my signature, also i will hapily do you a selection of different colours of theraband,

regards -- Gamekeeper John


----------



## mckee

i like black and sliver


----------



## marcus sr

silver or black


----------



## Aeroflot

John, would you sell fully made band sets in different colours, or just the theraband as a full roll?


----------



## gamekeeper john

Aeroflot said:


> John, would you sell fully made band sets in different colours, or just the theraband as a full roll?


i would rather just sell the lengths has i spend hours a day making bandsets has it is lol, but if you send me a message when i'm up and running with the different colours i will get whatever you want made for you, thanks -- gamekeeper john


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Keep us posted on the latex John,I have some Tex bands to compare it with


----------



## gamekeeper john

slingshot_sniper said:


> Keep us posted on the latex John,I have some Tex bands to compare it with


 yeah will do mate, its more than likely going to be the same stuff, john


----------



## slingshot_sniper

gamekeeper john said:


> Keep us posted on the latex John,I have some Tex bands to compare it with


 yeah will do mate, its more than likely going to be the same stuff, john
[/quote]
That would be cool,cheers.


----------



## Snipez1978

That will be great John I've got some gold/black/blue & silver at the minute but will buy from you from now on

Atb rob


----------



## Dayhiker

Great John. I'm really into silver ATM, but I like gold too. Will buy from you happily.


----------



## slingshotvibe

any newwss about selling acceories


----------



## bj000

i have only used the gold ones so far, but i got blue and black to try


----------



## NaturalFork

I usually use "alternative" type band. I like to pick stuff up locally so i get stuff from sports authority. Works well But if I were to buy thera band, I would get gold.


----------



## bj000

NaturalFork said:


> I usually use "alternative" type band. I like to pick stuff up locally so i get stuff from sports authority. Works well But if I were to buy thera band, I would get gold.


is it latex? how thick is the thickest u can get?


----------



## tubeman

John, do you think you might be stocking pure latex tubes, say 1745, at all ?


----------



## mckee

tubeman said:


> John, do you think you might be stocking pure latex tubes, say 1745, at all ?


juat buy them from dankung cheap as chips 10 meters like £4


----------



## The Lard

I'll be up for some gold John cheers


----------



## Ry-shot

gold FTW


----------



## pgandy

I use more gold than any. My favourite “business” band is black. It is replacing my silver and green, which I’ll use when the black is not available. The silver seems to break fast for me. It generally breaks first regardless of what, if anything, I combine it with. Maybe I just got a bad batch.


----------



## archerben15

I use theraband black because I have connections to some people who work in a sports injury rehab center and black is the strongest stuff they got. single bands work fine for plinking and can still take down a rabbit if necessary, however if I am hunting with the bands I tend to use a double or a tripple band setup. by the way tripple is a little unwieldy but i have found that it is almost, if not better than theraband gold


----------



## Iryman

Maybe someone has asked already, but whats your ebay user id? Like the others said, atm on ebay I can only get gold or black band, and black or blue tube. There are a few online physio stores that sell the whole range, but if you can do it cheaper, I'm there!


----------



## e~shot

GOLD & SILVER


----------



## Northerner

I'm starting to enjoy 1" straight cut with the TB-Silver for 10 yard indoor shooting . With a 7 3/4" length there is plenty of power for 3/8" steel ammo and it has a nice mild draw weight.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## cheese

when i use flats i like yellow


----------



## Sean

Thera band gold seems to be cheap enough up here in Canada. I can get 6 ft of it shipped for less than $15. All I have to do now
is get a rotary cutter and a decent flat edge plastic ruler and away we go.


----------



## kooniu

I use any which I can buy


----------



## danmakesshooters

This is a bit off topic but what theraband lasts the longest?


----------



## Flatband

I use Gold and Black. Dan to answer your question, Thera Gold lasts the longest in my experience. Flatband


----------



## Kigolb

Hi, as I am a rookie, nose as well as the colors go.
I have understood that the black is the strongest and the best strip for hunting that the difference between silver and gold?
I have to be received 5m Dankung 5080 of the ...
thanks


----------



## Kigolb

I forgive you mean your flat strips right?
Good nose if it is the same tube that flat bands ... Power et as ..


----------



## vfabrizio

im not very strong so gold is in my favor


----------



## Portland Stumpy

Mostly gold, but occasionally black.


----------



## Dr J

If i use TB it is usually, red, green, blue because those colors are now available here at the therapist. medical latex has been my band of choice, mainly because of it's availability


----------



## romanista77

Sean said:


> Thera band gold seems to be cheap enough up here in Canada. I can get 6 ft of it shipped for less than $15. All I have to do now
> is get a rotary cutter and a decent flat edge plastic ruler and away we go.


Another Canadian here. 
Where are you getting it in Canada? I've had a hard time finding any.


----------



## danmakesshooters

a friend of mine uses silver, it's almost identical to gold and much cheaper! worth a look at


----------



## Sharpshooter II

Gold  works best for me


----------



## Aries666

First time being able to join such a topic.
Blue at the moment


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Straight gold, yo (matches my grill)


----------



## THWACK!

Personally, I favor Plaid.


----------



## oldmiser

romanista77 said:


> Sean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thera band gold seems to be cheap enough up here in Canada. I can get 6 ft of it shipped for less than $15. All I have to do now
> is get a rotary cutter and a decent flat edge plastic ruler and away we go.
> 
> 
> 
> Another Canadian here.
> Where are you getting it in Canada? I've had a hard time finding any.
Click to expand...

Check with Eric at metro goods.. forum member Vendor metropolicity He may be able to help you ~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Flask

I live in Canada, and get TBG from ebay.ca, there is some in Canada, that sells it, delivery is only about $5.00.

I also get TBG, TBBL from "Shopper Home Health Care", just bought some TBBL this morning, for $2.00 a foot.


----------



## RedloeseBob

I like theraband blue cause it's thinner than gold and is therefor faster.


----------



## romanista77

Flask said:


> I live in Canada, and get TBG from ebay.ca, there is some in Canada, that sells it, delivery is only about $5.00.
> I also get TBG, TBBL from "Shopper Home Health Care", just bought some TBBL this morning, for $2.00 a foot.


Hi, 
Also from Canada here. Didn't know shoppers carried TBG.
What is TBBL though?

Cheers,


----------



## mlu359

Tex uses Hygenic latex



gamekeeper john said:


> slingshot_sniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted on the latex John,I have some Tex bands to compare it with
> 
> 
> 
> yeah will do mate, its more than likely going to be the same stuff, john
Click to expand...


----------



## SlingshotMadness

I'd love some silver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshotnew

Gold , black, silver band blue

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Are there any issues or concerns with storing Theraband ? Does it dry out if not used regularly?

I want to buy some, but just to have some extra on hand.


----------



## Viper010

brucered said:


> Are there any issues or concerns with storing Theraband ? Does it dry out if not used regularly?
> 
> I want to buy some, but just to have some extra on hand.


Used bands on a frame that sees a lot of down time but used once in a while, definitely degrade faster than new rubber stored in a cookie tin.

Bands that get high intensity use (ie hundreds of rounds a week or even a day, yield a better service life in terms of shot count but a shorter life span in total than bands that get a lot of down time.

I store my elastics stash in a cookie tin so it's in the dark with not too much air exchange going on, UV and oxygen being the greatest contributors to latex degradation.

Some say that storing your cookie tin of rubber in the fridge or freezer extends shelf life even further but I have no proof of that.

A fresh batch of theraband in a cookie tin at room temperature will keep for a year or more without noticeable loss of quality.


----------



## brucered

Viper010 said:


> Some say that storing your cookie tin of rubber in the fridge or freezer extends shelf life even further but I have no proof of that.
> 
> A fresh batch of theraband in a cookie tin at room temperature will keep for a year or more without noticeable loss of quality.


Awesome info and lots of help. We have extra cookie tins and room in a basement fridge.

I should be safe to order some extra and am planning on banding up all my frames to have a variety of handles and thickness of bands to shoot from. With 3 shooters in the house, I want to make sure the slings are ready to go whenever we want....or it will be like having a remote control car on Christmas morning with no batteries. No one will want to shoot if they have to wait 20 min for me to find the bands, grab the tools, cut, attach pouch, attach to frame etc.


----------



## Rrqwe

Gold, green for light ammo.


----------



## namazu

I used gold only and another alternate but gold holds up best so far . Golds green heavy pull is my alternative its ok . The heat in az. Desroys it though.


----------



## Handyman 1029

I use TBG cut into 3/4 inch strips doubled with an active length of 8.5 inches. Works well with .5 inch steel


----------

